# are you more likely to go into labour earlier with second baby?



## clare22

hi everyone. i had my son two days early and was just wondering if its likely this one will come even earlier? i am 35 weeks now. when did u all have first and second+ babies?:flower:


----------



## Unexpected212

I'm hoping this one comes on time!

I've heard that quite often women go into labour a bit earlier with the second because their bodies have done it once and know what to do.

But from my experience on baby and bump and in real life it seems every pregnancy and birth is completely different.

I was 41 weeks exactly last time so hoping this one comes on time lol


----------



## CaptainMummy

My first was 12 days late, and I had to be induced... 

My second was also 12 days late after induction. So its not always the case!


----------



## Unexpected212

My aunt was on time with her first, early with her second and nearly 2 weeks overdue with her third so it just depends on the baby I think.


----------



## jodiex

Nope. My mam had me at 32 weeks amd my brother was a week late. I got induced on both of mine for medical reasons.


----------



## jodiex

Omh mrsmurphy. Just seen your pregnant again. Congratulations :). Im jealous.


----------



## jd83

My first was 1 week early, my second was 4 weeks early. So 2nd came quicker for me. Labor with the 2nd was also really fast. 10 1/2 hours with 1st, 2 1/2 hrs with 2nd from time of water breaking, and probably only 1 1/2 hour of actual labor with contractions.


----------



## clare22

thanks everyone! i think i have heard if you go over you are more likely to go over again but if your not overdue you tend to go earlier? i am hoping this is the case this time us girls can be very impatient :haha: my first was a quick labour. the fear is if you have it easy will you be so lucky again :wacko:


----------



## jodiex

clare22 said:


> thanks everyone! i think i have heard if you go over you are more likely to go over again but if your not overdue you tend to go earlier? i am hoping this is the case this time us girls can be very impatient :haha: my first was a quick labour. the fear is if you have it easy will you be so lucky again :wacko:

I had two amazing births so hopefully it will be as quick for u. X


----------



## Pielette

My first was 4 days late and my second turned up almost 2 weeks early :flower:


----------



## jd83

I took raspberry leaf tea capsules and EPO capsules with DS2 (think I started taking them around 34 weeks?), and I think it definitely helped with a quicker, more progressive labor.


----------



## clare22

thats what i like to hear :haha:


----------



## +tivethoughts

First I was induced on due date due to high bp. So had him 40+1 and my second arrived without induction at 38+3


----------



## clare22

+tivethoughts said:


> First I was induced on due date due to high bp. So had him 40+1 and my second arrived without induction at 38+3

that sounds ideal! just seen we live round the corner from each other! small world


----------



## Mummy Bean

first was 8 days late but 12hr labour 2nd was 10 days late but 46min labour. so 2 days extra was worth it.


----------



## Yo_Yo

For me they were both 40+6

My friend had her fist at 34 weeks, and second 41 weeks.

There seems to be no pattern from the people I know.


----------



## shelx

My first was 6 days early and my second, 6 days late. :)


----------



## Shadowy Lady

I only have one baby but based on experience (my friends and acquintances babies), it didn't really matter. My bff had her first one week early and the second 10 days late (first natural, second EMCS). My other friend had both on their due dates,...

I hear that usually labour is faster the second time around but how far away from EDD the baby comes is not really related.


----------



## ClairAye

I went into labour on my due date with my first and he arrived at 40 + 1. I went into labour at 39 + 3 with my daughter and she arrived at 39 + 4. :)


----------



## clare22

thank you everyone i dont think there is a pattern as its a mixed bunch. sigh never mind no biggy shel come when ready


----------



## lhancock90

My first was early and my second late :)


----------



## george83

Both my babies came on their due dates so not earlier, my second baby was quicker though if that gives you hope


----------



## x Michelle x

my first was 3 days late, and my second 2 weeks early (but there as only a year between them so my body was probably sick of being pregnant!)


----------



## Missnurse

My first was a day early and second 10 days early, I agree though I think every pregnancy is different


----------



## lilninja

My first came 3 days late and my second came 4 weeks early!!


----------



## Louise88

Wasn't true for me my daughter came on her due date and my son came 6 days late. Babies come when they want I don't think when they come has anything to do with wether babies your 1st, 2nd, 3rd or even 10th :)


----------



## Cyan

Nope, not for me. My first came at 37+4, second at 40+10 so not far off four weeks later than the first. 

My second was a much quicker labour though, particularly the pushing (3 min for the second, 2 hours and venteuse for the first!).


----------



## Pearls18

First time babies are more likely to go over so I guess with that in mind a lot of second time babies will be earlier and it does seem to be that way for most people I know but it isn't always the case.

I was 2 days late with Ds1 and 2 days (I think 4 days from my dates though) early with DS2. My mum was about on time with me but my younger brother was born 2 weeks early. So it was that way for us.


----------



## pa2k84

nope first 10 days early second had waters broken at 41 weeks ( due to previous csection)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

1st was 2 day early
2nd 1 day early
3rd 3 day early


----------



## melfy77

DD1 was 10 days early
DD2 was 11 days early

I was 2 weeks overdue and DH was 10 days early, so I guess they both take after their dad:haha:


----------



## Bevziibubble

They say that first babies are often late whereas 2nd babies are often early. I only have the one and I was expecting her to arrive late but she was 11 days early.

My mum's three kids, the first was late, 2nd on due date and 3rd early.


----------



## hubblybubbly

First was 5 days early, second was 2 weeks late.


----------



## fides

I soooo wished it were the case!

DS1 was 13 days late
DS2 was 18 days late.
The saying didn't work for me.


----------



## clare22

thanks everyone really appreciate it. i am also wondering if you have them close together would it make a difference my midwife just says theres no pattern but i wanted to see other peoples experiences


----------



## alicecooper

first - induced at +14 and born at +18

second - induced at +14 and born at +15


----------



## lilninja

clare22 said:


> thanks everyone really appreciate it. i am also wondering if you have them close together would it make a difference my midwife just says theres no pattern but i wanted to see other peoples experiences

Mine are 13 months apart, so in my case, yes! Having them close together may have had something to do with my second coming 4 weeks early!! I knew she would come early the whole pregnancy!! I seemed to follow my mothers pattern, first coming a few days late and second coming a few weeks early!! Also, baby girls are more likely to be early and baby boys are more likely to be late!!


----------



## ClaireJ23

Mine should be 13 months apart, DD was born at 40+2 and I'll keep you posted about DD#2, I'm 37+5 and no signs of coming early yet.

Update: am now 39+4 and no signs yet.


----------



## wishuwerehere

Had my dd at 39+1...still pregnant with no 2 at 39+6 and thinking i'll prob go overdue!


----------



## hayz_baby

First was 41+2 and second was 39+6 my labour was also quicker with ds2 and pushing was a lot quicker too


----------



## CharlieKeys

DS1 -39+3
DS2 - 40+6
DD - 40 weeks exactly 

So my second came a lot later!


----------



## Essie

DD came at 40+4 
Second baby I'm 40+12 and still waiting.


----------



## chulie

Ya I think no matter what people say is "the norm" and as you can see there DEFINITELY is no norm!hahahahaha....

My girlfriend was 2 weeks early with her first and almost 2 weeks late with her second...for me...I was 2 days overdue with my first....and I'll let you know with my second......I'm already 38 weeks with no incline I'm going any time soon.....


----------



## MummyToAmberx

in my case no.

first baby all happened naturally 3 days over she arrived 4 days over.

my second i had a sweep at 7 days over and she arrived 9 days over.


----------

